# plantages recurrents Safari 4



## Deniss42 (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
je veins de faire la maj safari 4.0 et ça plante sans arret meme apres une reinstallation. à priori plutot quand safari doit aller chercher une fonctionnalité supplementaire (Java ?)
et apres le plantage il est impossible de le redemarrer il replante au demarrage à chaque fois.
qqun a t'il ce genre de pb ? et par quel moyen peut on revenir à la version 3.2 car le downgrading est impossible par le systeme normal (refus d'installation de OS X)
Merci
D


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

Tu as fait une petite réparation des autorisations?


----------



## manheman (8 Juin 2009)

Oui moi aussi :


"l'application safari s'est fermée inopinément. Il se peut que le problème soit provoqué par le module VideoboxSafariPlugin."


----------



## cockpitpa28 (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
Pour moi la maj  à changée l'interface mais par contre dans préférences je suis en beta !!!!
avec certains textes en Anglais !!!!
Pour le blocage réduisez  la fenêtre de Safari en hauteur et vous verrez en dessous une boite de dialogue, bonjour le beug.


----------



## manheman (8 Juin 2009)

Je viens de désinstaller l'application et je viens de réinstaller mais le résultat est identique.
je ne peux plus utiliser safari GRRR.


----------



## filalakena (9 Juin 2009)

bonjour,
quelle idée ai-je eu d'installer safari 4 sur mon leopard???
tout semble bien se passer dowload, install, redémarrage puis lancement ,
nouvelle interface qui surprend mais c'est super rapide puis je vais dans préférences pour ne pas avoir la présentation coverflow de topsite
et je ferme safari
quand je relance plantage 
je passe par onyx pour réparer les autorisations rien n'y fait
je vire les préférences rien n'y fait  
j'essaie de revenir a safari 3: impossible
alors je vous écrit grâce à firefox mais beurk

Help me please
où est mon safari?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h38 ----------

Process:         Safari [286]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         4.0 (5530.17)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-55301700~2
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [158]

Interval Since Last Report:          1916 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           4
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  29 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   4

Date/Time:       2009-06-09 02:42:12.957 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.7 (9J61)
Report Version:  6
Anonymous UUID:  0F6085EE-C689-48B6-BBBF-CB9F325CD5E7

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000030403896
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libobjc.A.dylib                   0x93192688 objc_msgSend + 24
1   com.apple.Safari                  0x0001695d 0x1000 + 88413
2   com.apple.AppKit                  0x91497824 -[NSTabView removeTabViewItem:] + 695
3   com.apple.Safari                  0x00010d0d 0x1000 + 64781
4   com.apple.AppKit                  0x913e1c3e -[NSWindowController _windowDidLoad] + 525
5   com.apple.Safari                  0x00010ae7 0x1000 + 64231
6   com.apple.AppKit                  0x9137fc9a -[NSWindowController window] + 126
7   com.apple.Safari                  0x0000ecae 0x1000 + 56494
8   com.apple.AppKit                  0x9137fadd -[NSDocument showWindows] + 117
9   com.apple.Safari                  0x0000ebad 0x1000 + 56237
10  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000db94 0x1000 + 52116
11  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000d65c 0x1000 + 50780
12  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000d099 0x1000 + 49305
13  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000d002 0x1000 + 49154
14  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000cf94 0x1000 + 49044
15  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000cf33 0x1000 + 48947
16  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000ce15 0x1000 + 48661
17  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000cd37 0x1000 + 48439
18  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000cd18 0x1000 + 48408
19  com.apple.AppKit                  0x9137d706 -[NSApplication _doOpenUntitled] + 418
20  com.apple.AppKit                  0x9137ce25 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpen:] + 238
21  com.apple.AppKit                  0x9137c64c -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleCoreEvent:withReplyEvent:] + 98
22  com.apple.Safari                  0x001574bd 0x1000 + 1402045
23  com.apple.Foundation              0x92464aaf -[NSAppleEventManager dispatchRawAppleEvent:withRawReply:handlerRefCon:] + 655
24  com.apple.Foundation              0x924647bf _NSAppleEventManagerGenericHandler + 223
25  com.apple.AE                      0x96cd9648 aeDispatchAppleEvent(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*, unsigned long, unsigned char*) + 144
26  com.apple.AE                      0x96cd957e dispatchEventAndSendReply(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*) + 44
27  com.apple.AE                      0x96cd9425 aeProcessAppleEvent + 177
28  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x970eb961 AEProcessAppleEvent + 38
29  com.apple.AppKit                  0x91379f21 _DPSNextEvent + 1189
30  com.apple.AppKit                  0x913795c0 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
31  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000cac3 0x1000 + 47811
32  com.apple.AppKit                  0x913725fb -[NSApplication run] + 795
33  com.apple.AppKit                  0x9133f834 NSApplicationMain + 574
34  com.apple.Safari                  0x000032a2 0x1000 + 8866

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926f546e __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271fdcd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.WebCore                 0x9038d584 WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 260
3   com.apple.WebCore                 0x90389409 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 185
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926ee286 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926f5a7c mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96ed504e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96ed5c78 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x944e7298 CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 388
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926ee2ce semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x927202c6 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x92765539 pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libcooliris.dylib                 0x09f3eff2 0x9f38000 + 28658
4   libcooliris.dylib                 0x09fc492f CoolirisSetConfigProperty + 508281
5   libcooliris.dylib                 0x0a0a876f CoolirisSetConfigProperty + 1441721
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
7   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926f546e __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271fdcd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   libGLProgrammability.dylib        0x92ca4b32 glvmDoWork + 162
3   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926f546e __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271fdcd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.ColorSync               0x93f5145c pthreadSemaphoreWait(t_pthreadSemaphore*) + 42
3   com.apple.ColorSync               0x93f63d8e CMMConvTask(void*) + 54
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926ee286 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926f5a7c mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96ed504e CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96ed5c78 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x924a3530 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 320
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x9243fe0d -[NSThread main] + 45
6   com.apple.Foundation              0x9243f9b4 __NSThread__main__ + 308
7   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
8   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271e9c6 kevent + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x926f546e __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271fdcd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x95fcc741 WTF::ThreadCondition::timedWait(WTF::Mutex&, double) + 81
3   com.apple.WebCore                 0x903f5bd5 WebCore::LocalStorageThread::localStorageThread() + 325
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f155 _pthread_start + 321
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9271f012 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00224dbc  ebx: 0x0aec92b0  ecx: 0x0024c99a  edx: 0x30403876
  edi: 0x0aec7190  esi: 0x0aec92b0  ebp: 0xbfffe9d8  esp: 0xbfffe9a8
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010202  eip: 0x93192688   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x30403896


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

une petite lecture des forums, voire mieux une recherche avant de poser la question, vous aurait indiqué qu'il existe déjà un sujet ouvert depuis peu 
http://forums.macg.co/applications/plantages-recurrents-safari-4-a-266280.html


----------



## filalakena (9 Juin 2009)

le soit disant post cité , récemment ouvert en est au même point pas plus de réponse...


----------



## filalakena (9 Juin 2009)

bonjour,
quelle idée ai-je eu d'installer safari 4 sur mon leopard???
tout semble bien se passer dowload, install, redémarrage puis lancement ,
nouvelle interface qui surprend mais c'est super rapide puis je vais dans préférences pour ne pas avoir la présentation coverflow de topsite
et je ferme safari
quand je relance plantage 
je passe par onyx pour réparer les autorisations rien n'y fait
je vire les préférences rien n'y fait  
j'essaie de revenir a safari 3: impossible
alors je vous écrit grâce à firefox mais beurk

Help me please
où est mon safari?




Notes du modo :

- à Deniss42 : je te rappelle que les annonces "à lire avant de poster", c'est avant de poster qu'il faut les lire !  On déménage !

- à tous : Safari4 beta, c'est une version &#8230; Beta, et comme telle, sa mise en ligne à pour objet le déboggage, donc vos problèmes, c'est à Apple qu'il faut les remonter, pas à MacGe, sinon, ça ne sert à rien de l'installer, faut attendre la finale (qui serait imminente) :hein:


----------



## I2R (9 Juin 2009)

bonjour

perso j'ai fait la maj safari 4 , il s'ouvre bien etc... mais dés que je veux fermer une fenétre , safari quitte inopinement en me laissant ce message:



```
safari a quitté inopinement ..... etc
```



je suis repassé a la version 3.2.3 et là tout est revenu ok

ps: je suis sous leopard et macbookpro

@+ jf


----------



## manheman (9 Juin 2009)

J'aimerai de nouveau utiliser le navigateur safari.
comment peut on le supprimer et revenir à une version antérieure ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juin 2009)

manheman a dit:


> J'aimerai de nouveau utiliser le navigateur safari.
> comment peut on le supprimer et revenir à une version antérieure ?


C'est un peu vague.
Tu as quelle version et tu veux revenir à quelle version ?


----------



## ambrine (9 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> bonjour
> perso j'ai fait la maj safari 4 , il s'ouvre bien etc... mais dés que je veux fermer une fenétre , safari quitte inopinement en me laissant ce message:
> 
> ```
> ...



Comment tu as fait pour repasser sous  cette ancienne version (3.2)?


----------



## I2R (9 Juin 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> Comment tu as fait pour repasser sous  cette ancienne version (3.2)?



bonjour

avec time machine 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Tu n'aurais pas installé des extensions pour Safari? Il y a peu de chance qu'elles fonctionnent avec la version 4...


----------



## sergiverlad (9 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part, j'ai voulu installer Safari 4 sur mon iBook G4 sous Leopard, au redémarrage, impossible d'ouvrir Safari, j'ai désinstallé l'appli, j'ai essayé de réinstaller Safari 4, et là il n'apparaît nulle part dans les applications. 

J'ai ensuite voulu installer la version 3.2, mais impossible, puisqu'une version plus récente est déjà installée.

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour enlever cette installation fantôme qui bloque tout...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2009)

filalakena a dit:


> le soit disant post cité , récemment ouvert en est au même point pas plus de réponse...



T'as qu'à pas utiliser Cooliris, le roi du plantage.


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2009)

Bon, je sais bien que tout le monde est unique et que chacun doit être traité comme tel mais&#8230; en si peu de temps d&#8217;intervalle multiplier les sujets pour une même problématique me semble contre productif.

allez &#8212;&#8250; zou ! on fusionne


----------



## julien78 (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai fait hier la mise à jour de safari 4.0. Tout se passe comme à l'habitude pour le chargement mais lorsque j'ouvre safari, avec google en page d'accueil, tout est maintenant décentré, je veux dire par la que safari s'ouvre et page blanche. Je dois étirer la fenêtre vers la droite pour trouver le moteur de recherche. Je tape une requête et la les résultats s'affichent normalement, donc je dois étirer la fenêtre dans l'autre sens, vers la gauche. Et lorsque je rentre sur un site, rebelotte, tout est décentré et je dois à nouveau étirer la fenêtre... c'est putôt embêtant...

Ce cas de figure est il arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre et si oui auriez vous une idée pour résoudre ce problème ??? Parce qu'à part utiliser un autre moteur genre firefox d'où je vous écris, je vois pas .
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Miju (9 Juin 2009)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème. Depuis la mise à jour de safari 4, il m'est impossible de l'ouvrir. Une fenetre s'ouvre me signalant "fermeture inopinée".

J'ai essayé de comprendre le rapport, j'ai cru comprendre que cela venait en:

Thread 3, X86...Désolé, mais je suis nul en informatique et quand ça ne marche pas je me sens très seul...

Merci de votre aide

PS: help car je suis obligé de resortir mon vieux PC pour aller sur le net, et cela m'exapère...

A+
Miju


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

Miju a dit:


> PS: help car je suis obligé de resortir mon vieux PC pour aller sur le net, et cela m'exapère...



pourquoi aller sur PC ? installez un autre navigateur sur votre mac. ça ne résoud pas les problèmes de Safari, mais ça évite de travailler sur deux machines.


----------



## manheman (9 Juin 2009)

Comment peut on supprimer  des extensions installé pour Safari (j'ai la version 4 mais je ne peux l'ouvrir voir post précédent)


----------



## ckeurk (9 Juin 2009)

même souci pour ma part safari 4 plante, j'aimerai revenir comme certain à la version 3 qui est stable.
Serait-il possible de nous faire un petit tuto ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Miju (9 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> pourquoi aller sur PC ? installez un autre navigateur sur votre mac. ça ne résoud pas les problèmes de Safari, mais ça évite de travailler sur deux machines.



Je suis d'accord, mais quand on a un seul navigateur sur un mac qui plante comment peut-on installé un nouveau navigateur sans avoir la possibilité de le télécharger?

La question reste sur le fait que safari 4 ne veut plus se lancer...


----------



## tchocolatl (9 Juin 2009)

chez moi safari 4 plante aussi (peut etre à cause de plug ins?) et impossible de revenir en safari 3 car mise à jour + redemarrage = impossible de faire le uninstall...


----------



## marc-book (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour tous

Est ce que quelqu'un N'A PAS DE PROBLÈME AVEC LA DERNIERE MAJ DE SAFARI ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2009)

Installé il y a une heure environ et ça marche du feu de Dieu ! :love:


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

marc-book a dit:


> BEst ce que quelqu'un N'A PAS DE PROBLÈME AVEC LA DERNIERE MAJ DE SAFARI ??



moi, mais en même temps, j'ai fait quelques tests seulement. Pour le reste, je navigue avec FireFox


----------



## manheman (9 Juin 2009)

nous sommes plusieurs à avoir le problème, j'en déduis que ce n'est pas dû à l'utilisateur.
je me demande si ceux qui ont des soucis comme moi sont ceux qui ont installé la version beta juste avant ?
Me concernant, oui.
Qui aura la solution à ce problème ??


----------



## I2R (9 Juin 2009)

bonjour

perso j'ai fait la maj safari 4 , il s'ouvre bien , je navigue nickel etc... mais dés que je veux fermer une fenétre , safari quitte inopinement en me laissant ce message:



> safari a quitté inopinement ..... etc




je suis repassé a la version 3.2.3 via Time Machine et là tout est revenu ok

par contre la mise a jour logiciel me propose plus safari 4 !! pkoi ? je sais pas 

je n'ai pas installé de beta avant 


ps: je suis sous leopard et macbookpro

@+ jf


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> perso j'ai fait la maj safari 4 , il s'ouvre bien , je navigue nickel etc... mais dés que je veux fermer une fenétre , safari quitte inopinement en me laissant ce message:
> 
> ...



J'ai fait la mise à jour par-dessus la bêta et pour l'instant tout baigne.

Tu as fait une réparation des autorisations de disque après l'avoir installé (moi, oui) ?


----------



## filalakena (9 Juin 2009)

comment supprimer cooliris?
je l'ai fait pour firefox mais pour safari vu que je ne peux l'ouvrir etque je ne trouve pas ce plug in??

merci


----------



## viruce (9 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Installé il y a une heure environ et ça marche du feu de Dieu ! :love:


Installe hier, aucun souci.... J'aime beaucoup


----------



## sergiverlad (9 Juin 2009)

Et sinon, j'ai vu que dans la version 4 beta, il y avait un désinstalleur fourni. Y en aurait-il un avec le paquet d'installation de la version 4 finale ? Sinon, comment et où en trouver un ?


----------



## chim (9 Juin 2009)

Idem pour moi. Plantages à répétition, impossible d'afficher des sites correctement, ou alors en désactivant javascript. 

J'avais trouvé un post qui indiquait comment desinstaller safari sous Tiger, mais je ne le retrouve plus


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

I2R a dit:


> par contre la mise a jour logiciel me propose plus safari 4 !! pkoi ? je sais pas


ne passez pas par l'outil de mise à jour. Sur la page d'accueil de MacG, il y a un article sur la sortie de Safari 4 version finale. Il y a un lien pour télécharger cette version. Vous téléchargez et vous installez.


----------



## cockpitpa28 (9 Juin 2009)

cockpitpa28 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pour moi la maj  à changée l'interface mais par contre dans préférences je suis en beta !!!!
> avec certains textes en Anglais !!!!
> Pour le blocage réduisez  la fenêtre de Safari en hauteur et vous verrez en dessous une boite de dialogue, bonjour le beug.



Moi j'ai trouvé une solution 

1 Dans le finder application j'ai viré dans la corbeille safari.app
2 j'ai glissé la maj safari4.dmg dans le finder application
3 J'ai décompréssé dans application du finder

Maintenant ça marche au poil.


----------



## sergiverlad (9 Juin 2009)

J'ai essayé autre chose, pour voir : j'ai copié Safari (3.2.3) tel qu'il était installé sur un autre ordi (un iMac Intel), je l'ai mis dans les applications, j'ai ensuite installé Safari 4 par dessus. 

Au redémarrage, l'icône est toujours dans les applications, mais quand je lance Safari, il plante au démarrage avec un message signalant que le problème vient sans doute du module AcidSearch. 

Savez-vous où peut-on trouver ce machin (spotlight n'y est pas arrivé) et l'enlever ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2009)

sergiverlad a dit:


> J'ai essayé autre chose, pour voir : j'ai copié Safari (3.2.3) tel qu'il était installé sur un autre ordi (un iMac Intel), je l'ai mis dans les applications, j'ai ensuite installé Safari 4 par dessus.
> 
> Au redémarrage, l'icône est toujours dans les applications, mais quand je lance Safari, il plante au démarrage avec un message signalant que le problème vient sans doute du module AcidSearch.
> 
> Savez-vous où peut-on trouver ce machin (spotlight n'y est pas arrivé) et l'enlever ?



Là où tu l'as installé... @#& !!! :mouais:

/Bibliothèque/Input Managers etc...

Va donc faire un tour sur le site du développeur de ce machin pour y lire les instructions que tu aurait du connaître avant de l'installer.

Ça pollue sont système avec la première saleté venue et après ça nous demande, à nous qui n'avons pas installé la chose, comment s'en débarrasser.


----------



## sergiverlad (10 Juin 2009)

Sympa, ton message, Moonwalker...

Merci quand même pour le tuyau.


----------



## I2R (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise à jour par-dessus la bêta et pour l'instant tout baigne.
> 
> Tu as fait une réparation des autorisations de disque après l'avoir installé (moi, oui) ?



bonjour Iduck

oui , j'ai fait la réparation des autorisations 

@+


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part, j'ai du virer Inquisitor et Glims pour que tout fonctionne correctement !


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

filalakena a dit:


> bonjour,
> quelle idée ai-je eu d'installer safari 4 sur mon leopard???
> tout semble bien se passer dowload, install, redémarrage puis lancement ,
> nouvelle interface qui surprend mais c'est super rapide *puis je vais dans préférences pour ne pas avoir la présentation coverflow de topsite*
> ...


Tu l'as vu où cette option ? Pas trouvée de mon côté&#8230;

En plus je trouve cela sympa&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

A mon avis, c'est de ça qu'il parle :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

(onglet Général)

Sinon, je ne vois pas.


----------



## Miju (10 Juin 2009)

Bon, je viens de virer Glims et ça à l'air de marcher.

Si, mon plantage vient de là et que tout fonctionne, le nouveau safari tourne à une vitesse assez ahurissante...

Pourvu qu'ça dure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Il n'a jamais été aussi rapide.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'a jamais été aussi rapide.


C'est bien ce que je disais

Mais on m'écoute jamais


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'a jamais été aussi rapide.



tu veux dire... entre 2 plantages?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> tu veux dire... entre 2 plantages?


Mauvaise langue 

Aucun plantage chez moi que ce soit sur le MacBook (Leopard) ou sur le G5 (Tiger)

Par contre au premier je vous en informerais 

Là je vais l'installer (après sauvegarde) sur l'eMac de mon amie


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mauvaise langue
> 
> Aucun plantage chez moi que ce soit sur le MacBook (Leopard) ou sur le G5 (Tiger)
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que le lien que tu donnes plus haut est assez éloquent quant à la stabilité de Safari 4...

Bon j'attends le retour de ton amie avant de me lancer à remplacer Safari 3 sur mes Macs


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (10 Juin 2009)

SAFARI 4 fonctionne parfaitement sur mes 3 machines (iMac, Powerbook, iBook G4). Je n'utilise que les applications livrées avec les ordinateurs Apple.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Sur MacFixit il est suggéré que les performances de Safari4 serait obtenues au détriment du reste du système en s'accaparant une part tres importante du temps processeur...

Quand est-il sur vos machines?

Quel est le %CPU pris par Safari lorsqu'il est lancé?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Quel est le %CPU pris par Safari lorsqu'il est lancé?



0,17% en ce qui me concerne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais&#8230;
> 
> Mais on m'écoute jamais&#8230;



C'est vrai : j'avais oublié que tu l'avais déjà signalé (et j'avais vu ton message). :rose:

Mais bon, on est au moins 2 à trouver que Safari 4 déchire.


----------



## Spec (10 Juin 2009)

Bon chez moi ça marche nickel !! Aucun probleme et c'est vrai qu'il est plus rapide !!


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon j'attends le retour de ton amie avant de me lancer à remplacer Safari 3 sur mes Macs


Installé dessus et à priori ça roule comme sur les autres machines Rapidité équivalente en rapport à la puissance de celle-ci


----------



## Deniss42 (10 Juin 2009)

J'ai egalement essayé plusieurs choses :
 desinstallation reinstallation : ça redemarre ça fonctionne jusqu'au premier plantage puis apres impossible de relancer
reparations autorisations : aucun changement
je crois que je vais rester sur Chrome ou firefox ou camino qui eux fonctionne parfaitement en attendant une maj 4.1 debuggée


----------



## ==FloFlow== (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai fais la mise à jours proposer par mac pour passer de safari 3.2.3 à la 4 et je voudrais revenir à la précédente mais impossible car on me dit que j'ai une version plus récente... et comme je n'ai pas Time Machine je crois que c'est mort... si des personnes on des solutions merci de faire passer le process pour tout remettre... 

merci d'avance


----------



## filalakena (18 Juin 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai du virer Inquisitor et Glims pour que tout fonctionne correctement !



comment as tu fait pour virer glims j'ai cherché dans la biblio dans les plugs in etc et dans safari 
j'ai pas trouvé
merci


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2009)

filalakena a dit:


> comment as tu fait pour virer glims j'ai cherché dans la biblio dans les plugs in etc et dans safari
> j'ai pas trouvé
> merci


Tu as regardé dans /ordi/biblio/Plugs-ins ?

Pas dans la biblio de ta maison simplement


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2009)

Simplement en balançant tout ça :


----------



## filalakena (19 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Simplement en balançant tout ça :



merci a toi car je cherchais dans les internet plug ins


----------



## fau6il (19 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'a jamais été aussi rapide.



_Avec la Màj 4.0.1, Safari devient encore plus véloce! _


----------



## filalakena (19 Juin 2009)

merci pour votre aide il faut en effet virer cooliris GLIMS et safari 4 fonctionne super


----------



## nogarra (23 Juin 2009)

actualisez Glims et tout repart ..

:love:


----------



## filalakena (26 Juin 2009)

nogarra a dit:


> actualisez Glims et tout repart ..
> 
> :love:



c'est vrai 
mais je me demandais pourquoi d'un coup safari mettait plus de temps à ouvrir les pages
j'ai viré Glims même s'il est compatible safari 4 il le ralenti beaucoup trop .
et ouf on retrouve la rapidité de safari4
donc à voir soit glims et la lenteur soit pas de glims
moi j'ai choisi car glims ne m'apporte pas trop de chose par rapport à cet inconvénient 
c'est comme si une dedeuch devait tirer un camion c'est sûr que ça ralenti


----------



## surfman06 (26 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je ne sais pas trop ou poser mon problème, je le poste ici, vu que ça concerne Safari.

Le problème vient lorsque je dois m'authentifier sur tel ou tel site. Donc que je passe par Safari
(gestion des mots de passe activé, ou 1password) , je m'authentifie sans problème, mais par contre au bout de x minutes, je suis obligé de me ré-identifier, car sur la page, mon authentification n'est plus. C'est pas grand chose, mais ça m'embête énormément.
Quoique je fasse, dans les réglages ou autres, rien ne fonctionne.
Est ce pareil pour vous, est ce une nouvelle sécurité de Safari 4, afin d'éviter je ne sais quoi?
Car que ce soit sur mon mb alu, avec quelques plugins, tous compatible Safari 4, où mon mbp
de deux jours, uniquement 1 password d'installer, le problème est identique.

En attendant de vous lire, car ça me turlupine le caisson, ( je sais, il n'est pas rempli - mais comme même. )

Il est vrai que je n'ai pas pensé que cela pouvait venir du site en question, à savoir macgeneration, dites moi les gars de macge, si vous déconnectez les identifiants sur les forums ou / macge afin d'enlever les ghosts comme moi, qui ont toujours une page d'ouverte sur les forums et macgé.


----------



## ambrine (7 Juillet 2009)

Chez moi, safari plante toujours.....

Je n'ai pas Glims, j'ai viré tous les plugins un tant soit peu suspect.

Il plante dans un jeu en ligne, mais j'ai testé ce jeu sur un portable "MacBook" et il ne plante pas....!

J'ai lancé Safari sur un nouvel utilisateur; il plante chez Apple sur leur lien de bienvenue !!!! j'ai viré les préférences de ce nouvel utilisateur et le site Apple fonctionne mais le jeu plante....

Firefox arrive à faire marcher ce jeu.

C'est gonflant !....


----------



## Lalis (16 Août 2009)

J'avais trouvé un fil plus récent dans la recherche, je reprends donc ici.

J'ai moi aussi un problème de plantages récurrents depuis que je suis passée à Safari 4. J'espérais que la MàJ réglerait le pb. 
Chez moi (iBook G4 avec Tiger 10.4.11), non seulement j'ai droit à la pizza multicolore, mais l'appli quitte "inopinément" et j'ai la fenêtre de rapport à Apple. Chépa combien j'ai pu en envoyer, des rapports à Apple !
Pour le diagnostic : ça plante systématiquement quand je veux fermer une fenêtre, des fois quand c'est un onglet que je veux fermer. Et aussi quand je veux passer d'un onglet ou d'une fenêtre à l'autre rapidement (avant la fin du chargement d'une page, par ex, ce qui ne posait pas pb avec Safari 3), ou sans raison apparente. :sleep:
J'ai viré l'affichage de Top sites (via les préférences), aucune amélioration, hormis que la machine ne mouline plus en permanence (l'appli utilise maintenant environ 12% de CPU).
J'ai réparé les autorisations plusieurs fois depuis l'installation de Safari 4. J'ai passé l'ordi à la Maintenance d'Onyx.
Je n'ai pas Glims confused.
Et ça rame, surtout à l'ouverture de la 1ère page d'une navigation... c'est-à-dire plusieurs fois par heure vu que ça plante sans cesse... 
Je veux revenir à Safari 3 !!! On fait comment ? Je n'ai pas Time Machine.
Je fais toujours (je sais, c'est mal, mais jusqu'ici, tout s'était bien passé) les mises à jour via le menu pomme.


----------

